# Help with government grant for new businesses



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any advice on how you apply for grants for new businesses? Me and a friend are thinking of starting a new business but everywhere we try for info on getting a grant are trying to charge us a small fortune. Is there not somewhere you can get advice or even apply for free?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Check out the business link website http://www.businesslink.gov.uk/bdotg/action/layer?r.l1=1073858805&r.s=m&topicId=1073858790

They have a directory of grants/finance options for different areas of the country. Plus, advice about different types of loans etc that are available.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

dominic84 said:


> Check out the business link website http://www.businesslink.gov.uk/bdotg/action/layer?r.l1=1073858805&r.s=m&topicId=1073858790
> 
> They have a directory of grants/finance options for different areas of the country. Plus, advice about different types of loans etc that are available.


Thanks, Will have a look through that.


----------

